# Welcome to the new Catfishing forum!



## nodakoutdoors.com

By request, it's time for *catfishing* to have it's own home.

Enjoy! 

:beer:


----------



## Burly1

I predict limited success for this forum. Because NOBODY fishes for them on purpose! :lol: [siteimg]1498[/siteimg] [siteimg]1499[/siteimg] Love it! Burl


----------



## Matt Jones

I don't know about that. A lot of guys in eastern NoDak fish the Red exclusively for catfish. Hell, in GF we have a catfish league and are home to the Cats Incredible Tournament...which is one of the bigger catfishing contests in the country. Catfish days are always a good time. 8)


----------



## Gohon

I don't know about up in ND but here in Oklahoma I live within about a mile from Lake Eufaula and fish for Blues year round. Of course this lake never freezes and some of the best fishing for Blue cats is in the winter time. During the summer I'm usually tied up under a large bridge about three days of every week with catfish and crappie rigs over the side. Never cared for cats when living out in California as they tasted like mud but these Blues and Channels here in this state are some of the best eating there is.


----------



## Shu

There is good catfishing all over the Midwest. My best spots are downstream from the Ford dam in St. Paul. Catfishing is a great way to spend a summer night.


----------



## crittergetter

fishing for cats is pretty pop. here in AZ, 
personally i was getting tired of fishing for bass, stupid things 
bite everything from plastic to mice,

i found it more fun trying to get a big cat, especially flat heads,
we don't have many of them here, but when you get one, 
better have some strong tackle.


----------



## Acemallard




----------



## Burly1

Gotta like that one Ace! 20+? Burl


----------



## Acemallard

Close she was 18 and I cought her on my med. action spinning combo.
Took me about 20 min to get her in.

Cat Hunter
HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## fishunt

hey Burly,

I think I knew that area and most are ten feet deep down by tailrace where we saw many carp and some fish see thru water and other side where there are 25 ft deep water where we caught walleyes and trouts....... are catfish is good time to go now? I have not get chances biting yet... what do u used?

I heard on news someone caught 124 pounds blue catfish today May 24) - It sounds like the sort of tale Mark Twain might have cooked up: A man fishing in the Mississippi River hauls in a blue catfish roughly the size of a sixth-grader. But this is no fish story. Early Sunday, Tim Pruitt caught a 124-pound blue catfish


----------



## Burly1

If the cats haven't started on their pre-spawn feed, they will pretty soon. Better go get 'em Billy! Good fishing, Burl


----------



## 94NDTA

To all that say GF is better than Fargo for catfish, I say RUBBISH!
We regularly pull in 30-40 24+ inch cats every time we go out. I have one 36 inch cat under my belt this year alone (no camera). Here is my buddies 31 inch channel he caught.








We have a special place we fish...AND I AIN'T TELL NONE OF YA!! lol.


----------



## Mallard Masher

Catfishing on the Rock river in Illinois is the home away from home here.


----------

